# Radieren



## perle93 (22. April 2008)

Hallo, es gibt doch die Möglichkeit beim radieren eine Hintergrundfarbe darzustellen anstatt es transparent zu machen, oder? Mir ist irgendwie so als könne man das. 


Vielen Dank


----------



## ink (22. April 2008)

Hmm, wenn du auf der Hintergrundebene radierst kommt die Hintergrundfarbe.

Auch wenn du die Checkbox "Basierend auf Protokoll löschen" bei angewählten 
Radiergummi-Werkzeug anklickst (oben in der Leiste) kannst du mit Hintergrundfarbe radieren. 

mfg

edit: Die 2te Möglichkeit kann auf Ebenen angewendet werden.
Aber eigentlich kannst du dann auch den Pinsel nehmen.
Sonst Leolas Möglichkeit


----------



## Leola13 (22. April 2008)

Hai,

wenn du unter deiner Radier-Ebene eine einfarbige andere Ebene hast, kommt diese Farbe zum Vorschein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2008)

Hi,
alao ich versteh den Sinn dieser frage nicht ganz. Wenn man nicht transparent radiert malt man und dafür nimmt man den Pinsel oder entsprechendes Tool.

Gruß


----------



## perle93 (22. April 2008)

Der Sinn ist einen Arbeitsgang zu sparen, ausserdem ist es auch egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, ich würde es einfach gerne wissen... ,-)


----------



## ink (22. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> wenn du die Checkbox "Basierend auf Protokoll löschen" bei angewählten
> Radiergummi-Werkzeug anklickst (oben in der Leiste) kannst du mit Hintergrundfarbe radieren.



Haste gelesen ne?!


----------

